# HP psc 1315 - won't scan



## bec_mick (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi

My HP psc 1315 has just decided to stop scanning- its like my computer won't recognise that its there. Thing is though it still prints and copies fine ????

I ran the HP scanner diagnostics? and it says there is a registry mismatch?

Also I have completely uninstalled the software and reinstalled a number of times but it still doesn't fix the problem??

Can someone help me please??


----------



## akinsonm (Dec 16, 2008)

hi;

did u install the software while using a antivirus program?
try to reinstall it without it or try to scan from Scanners and Cameras from Control Panel.

this should solve it


----------

